# cat peeing on dog bed



## Clint Smith (Aug 16, 2017)

After MY cat got hit by a car and we put him down, we adopted Kili (kee lee). She is a calico polydactyl, 6ish months old, spayed from the humane society, just checked for UTI, and has a habit of peeing on the dogs beds. ONLY the dogs beds. Her litter boxes are cleaned morning and night, and she has wet and dry cat food up high away from Bella, (the dog) their only possible negative interactions are when kili messes with Bellas food. (They both self regulate feeding surprisingly well. Better than I do for myself lol) Im stuck, she gets plenty of undivided one one one with both the gf and me, and she and Bella can frequently be found curled up together napping. How do I get her to stop peeing my dogs bed?????! She is amazing in all other ways. Do they make cat diapers lol? (Joking)


----------

